# Bat Help



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I was moving some boxes in the shed and came across a little bat. I don't know how long it's been there for, so I have it in a click-clack container ina dark quite place for the moment.

It's very very quiet, it didn't object at all to being picked up, so I just want to know before I take it to a vet:

1. Should I put a heat mat under it to keep it warm?
2. Are some bats extremley docile during the day?

I've managed to give it a tiny bit of water in-case it was dehydrated, I'm going to see how it is tonight, maybe it will pick up a bit when it's darker? I just want it to last through the night so I can take it to a vet or something similar in the morning.

Thanks All 

Nina.


----------



## jordo (Feb 10, 2008)

No, keep it cool.
Offer some water through a syringe or on the end of a match or something during the day and release it after dark.
Put it on a branch or something, it should fly away within 10mins, if not call you local wildlife rescue.
Goodluck


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol... Lyssavirus


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

say what?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd put it back, it more than likely lives there, and yes they can be quite during the day, depending on the species.


----------



## angua21 (Feb 10, 2008)

aww, they are so cute!!
I have a heap of fruitbats that come to my backyard in the night and eat the plums off my trees. they are so cool, I don't even mind that they drop all the skins and seeds onto my work ute when they are done


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

I was thinking of putting it in the shed, in the box, but with the door open and letting it find it's own way out. I will see how we go tonight, thanks for your help guys )


----------



## Brock Lobster (Feb 10, 2008)

NinaPeas said:


> say what?


 The Bat Lyssavirus is a form of rabies carried by some bats. Try to avoid being scratched or bitten. Friendly tip: wear gloves!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah, I'm sure it's fine Nina, I have them under my house from time to time, when you disturb them they do laps around the pylons but refuse 100% to go out into the sunlight to escape. It is very common for micros to live in roofs and under houses as they do anything to avoid heat. ie; live in caves.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 10, 2008)

Brock Lobster said:


> The Bat Lyssavirus is a form of rabies carried by some bats. Try to avoid being scratched or bitten. Friendly tip: wear gloves!



Thanks for elaborating, haha.


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't think I have to worry about being bitten, it hardly moves when I touch it. But thanks for the warning


----------



## jordo (Feb 10, 2008)

The risk of Lyssa virus is very low in Australia.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Feb 10, 2008)

NinaPeas said:


> I don't think I have to worry about being bitten, it hardly moves when I touch it. But thanks for the warning



Well, good luck! All I'm going to say is that it's always best to play it safe.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2008)

Day sleep. Night wake. In between, leave alone. If you know what i mean.


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you know if it has come out of torpor as yet? Microchiropterans are very intelligent and sensitive creatures, they learn very rapidly and are also quite difficult to keep in captivity. Good idea to take it to the vet. Good luck.


----------



## 262 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think you should put it back where you got it unless it is not going to be safe there, or hang it off a branch tonight and watch it, than if it doesnt fly ring a wildlife rescue group. 

Dont bother taking it to a vet as the majority of vets wouldnt know what to do and they dont have the vaccination so wont even look at it any way.


----------



## symbol (Feb 10, 2008)

The only thing I would bear in mind is have you sprayed insectisides/poisons in the last few months? It could of eaten an 'infected' insect, then obsorbed the poison into its own body. I have rescued many a microbat in my time. I rescue wilidlife.

Dont handle it if you can avoid it because of the rabies they can potentially carry.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2008)

Not heard of rabies in Oz.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 10, 2008)

You can a vaccination for it though if you do get bitten or scratched. Should not cost anything in this case. But you may be told you'll need yearly blood tests to determine your ummunity as to whether you need boosters or not. But in FAWNA, in their 15 years of running they have only ever had 2 positive cases but no fatal reports.


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Day sleep. Night wake. In between, leave alone. If you know what i mean.



It was in between 2 boxes on the floor, I don't know how long it had been there, normally they scuttle away as soon as you disturb them, but it just sat there.

It's all good, I will have a look when it dark and see how we go


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2008)

*Fingers crossed. Love bats.*


NinaPeas said:


> It was in between 2 boxes on the floor, I don't know how long it had been there, normally they scuttle away as soon as you disturb them, but it just sat there.
> 
> It's all good, I will have a look when it dark and see how we go


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Nina,

Very cute find! In case you are wondering, your bat is Gould's Wattled (_Chalinolobus gouldii_).

David.


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey All, 

Just thought I would let you know, I put it up on a tree trunk and it flew off up into another tree. Happy Happy!!

Thanks for all you help


----------



## NinaPeas (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Cheesecake! I have a massive book on australian mammals, and I had narrowed it down to either a goulds or a southern forest bat


----------



## norris (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 10, 2008)

that’s good but in future don’t go picking up bats because if it bites you it will have to be put down and checked for that virus, and you will have to get 2-39cant remember0 very expensive shots or it could potentially kill you ! If you think a bat needs help call a wild life rescuer like WIRES or WILVOS


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 10, 2008)

lol selling ........ 2-3 ( cant remember)


----------



## sigridshurte (Feb 10, 2008)

wow i suck at spelling HA


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 10, 2008)

Just don't sleep with your window open or it will come in and drink your blood! lol ^v^


----------



## norris (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm a good seller


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 10, 2008)

Some of the wildlife carers who handle the fruitbats around here have been inoculated against lasssyvirus, the shots last a long time to,but im not sure if the microbats are carriers.
Google Laurie Pope from melbourne and shoot him an email. He know s his bats.
Glad to hear it got better.


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 10, 2008)

crikey, I've handles lots of bats, I doubt you'll have problems with that species...

Australian Bat lyssavirus has recently been described from fruit bats and a sac-winged bat in Australia (Fraser _et al._ 1996; Hooper _et al._ 1997; Gould _et al._ 1998).

Gould, A.R., Hyatt, A.D., Lunt, R.A., Kattenbelt, J.A., Hengstberger, S., and Blacksell, S.D. 1998. A characterisation of a novel lyssavirus isolated from a pteropodid bat in Australia. _Virus Research_ 54(2), 165–187

Hooper, P.T., Lunt, R.A., Gould, A.R., Samaratunga, H., Hyatt, A.D., Gleeson, L.J., Rodwell, B.J., Ruprecht, C.E., Smith, J.S., and Murray, P.K. 1997. A new lyssavirus, the first endemic rabies-related virus recognised in Australia. _Bulletin de l'Institut Pasteur_, 95(4), 209–218.


Fraser, G., Gleeson, L., and Hooper, P. 1996. _Lyssavirus_ encephalitis in the black flying fox (_Pteropus alecto_). _Animal Health Survey Quarterly_ 1(2), 4.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 10, 2008)

jordo said:


> The risk of Lyssa virus is very low in Australia.



But there is still a risk...and it's like dieing of AIDS in a short amount of time. 

Nurses have been known to commit suicide after contracting it, rather than go through it....so I guess it's pretty horrible.

But still...cute microbat!


----------

